# ‘A nightmare case.’ Florida man thought he shot an intruder, but it was his pregnant wife, sheriff says



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/nightmare-case-florida-man-thought-230405575.html


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Running elsewhere. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

